# Few photos today



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Just thought I'd share a few photos I took today at a place near to me called Warrenpoint.

Comments welcome

Clarke


----------



## alan burnett (Aug 21, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## isctony (Sep 24, 2008)

like those landscapes, they'd look good on a wall!


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

very good ,, SLR ??


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Last one's a belter.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice pics! How did you make the borders like that? Ive tried in photoshop to make an action of it but never managed.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

They look good although there's a lot of vignetting going on (is this a Tokina wide angle by chance?).
I also think your lens/sensor needs cleaning, there's loads of dust spots.

Gary


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys.



boyasaka said:


> very good ,, SLR ??


Yep a Nikon D40



Mini 360 said:


> Nice pics! How did you make the borders like that? Ive tried in photoshop to make an action of it but never managed.


Open up your image in photoshop, go to image then canvas size, make sure the relative box is ticked, choose CM as your measurement and for my particular examples I added a 0.5cm border, bottom drop down list choose your colour of border you want to add. Job done, you can then go back and add another one so you could have white then black, etc.



Gary-360 said:


> They look good although there's a lot of vignetting going on (is this a Tokina wide angle by chance?).
> I also think your lens/sensor needs cleaning, there's loads of dust spots.
> 
> Gary


I added vignetting to the first two to play about with them as I am only getting into photography. The lens is the stanard 18-55 body lens on my Nikon D40, 4 photos stiched together in photoshop. Can you point out to me where there are dust spots as I don't really know what I am looking for and can't see them lol.

Thanks
Clarke


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

How do you stich pictures together like that? Something i have never really mastered. (thats taking them properly or stitiching them)

Did you go use a grad filter effect to bring the sky out like that?

I like the first and last pictures, good work


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

rich-hill said:


> How do you stich pictures together like that? Something i have never really mastered. (thats taking them properly or stitiching them)
> 
> Did you go use a grad filter effect to bring the sky out like that?
> 
> I like the first and last pictures, good work


In photoshop go to file, automate, photo merge, browse onto your required photos and press ok. Everything else is done for you  You need to make sure your photos are all taken in manual mode so you can control the shutter speed so you don't get a dark photo then a light photo, etc.

The sky was all done via photoshop  A few tweaks here and there.


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

When taking the 5 pictures for it though, do they need to overlap, and if so by how much? Or is it a case of twist a little and snap twist a little more?

What tweeks did you do? Sorry fro all the questions im still learning PS


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Great Pics... panos are ace!


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

rich-hill said:


> When taking the 5 pictures for it though, do they need to overlap, and if so by how much? Or is it a case of twist a little and snap twist a little more?
> 
> What tweeks did you do? Sorry fro all the questions im still learning PS


They need to overlap slightly but photoshop will work it all out and remove any bits that aren't needed. I just take the first shot, look at the photo and take note of something on say the far right side of what I can see, rotate the camera to the right until that marker is to my left far edge and take the 2nd shot. Continue this on until you have all the photos you need.

Tweaks were like exposure, contrast, some burning and doding and a slight alteration to the saturation of the colours.


----------



## Dornrade (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice pics. Did you exposure bracket? Seem to have lost some detail in the shadows which is a shame. Agree about the vignette. A tad harsh.
The posts in the first two could be used better I think. The composure is a tad awkward.
Otherwise nice stuff. Keep it up

:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

would make nice calender pics .nice


----------

